# Teich ausgebaggert



## Wanne (2. August 2007)

Hi. Hatte hier schonmal einen Beitrag verfasst, wo ich mir Tips zum ausbaggern geholt habe. Wollte nur mal ein Paar Pics einstellen. 

Hat ca. 1,5m Schlick rausgeholt.


----------



## ralle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Moin Wanne 

kannste die Bilder etwas vergrößern ?


----------



## Wanne (3. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*



ralle schrieb:


> Moin Wanne
> 
> kannste die Bilder etwas vergrößern ?


 
Hab ich gemacht. Kann aber ja nicht so groß, weil ich ja max. 85kb pro Bild machen kann...


----------



## Nullstein (3. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Hi,

interessante Bilder! Dazu ein paar Fragen, da ich ähnliches auch vorhabe...

Wie groß ist die Teichfläche?
Konntet Ihr den Aushub am Rand unterbringen?
Was hat die ganze Aktion gekostet? Habt Ihr eine Firma beauftragt? War es Eigenleistung? Was kostet der Transport eines Kettenbaggers(darf ja nicht auf der Straße fahren)? Was kostet der Bagger pro Stunde? Wie lang habt Ihr mit wieviel Leuten gebraucht?

Fragen über Fragen...

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Norman


----------



## Wanne (4. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Hallo. Der Teich hat eine größe von 900-1000 qm. Haben dafür 12 Stunden gebraucht. Den Schlamm konnten wir neben dem Teich unterbringen. Der Baggerfahrer hat ausser 20 min Mittag durchgebaggert. 
Da es sich um den Baggerfahrer um den Schwager meines Kumpels handelt, der eine eigene Baggerfirma besitzt, haben wir "nur" 50 Euro die Stunde bezahlt und er hat die Anfahrt wegfallen lassen. Normalerweise nimmt er 80 Euro Anfahrt und dann 60 Euro die Stunde. Ist aber auch angemessen, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Bagger mal eben 200 Liter Diesel in den 12 Std. verbraucht hat.
Normalerweise braucht man nur den Baggerfahrer und keine zusätzlichen Leute.
Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen...


----------



## Wanne (4. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin Wanne
> Das sieht ja richtig schick aus !
> Ich hab aber auf den Bildern gar kein Ein- oder Auslauf entdeckt, wo hast du den denn versteckt?
> Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


 
Der Einlauf ist bei dem letzten Bild unterhalb der Böschung (nicht zu erkennen). Hat aber auch sehr viele Quellen. Ist ohne Einlauf innerhalb von 3 Tagen wieder vollgelaufen. 
Der Auslauf ist auf dem letzten Bild gegenüber an der Böschung. (Schwer zu erkennen)


----------



## Wanne (4. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Nur wenn ich den Teich der davor ist auch mit ablasse, weil die jetzt den gleichen Wasserstand haben. Aber ich denke mal, dass ich das garnicht muss! Werd wohl erst mal 20- 30 Jahre Ruhe haben.


----------



## Wanne (4. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Möchte Karpfen, Schleien, Bitterlinge, Rotaugen , Moderlieschen und Teichmuscheln einsetzen. (Vielleicht hast noch Tipps was man noch einsetzen kann oder weglassen muss.)
Hatte auch nicht vor den wieder abzufischen. Soll eigentlich nur ein Angelteich für mich und meinen Kumpel werden.


----------



## king-futt (4. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Hallo,

braucht man nicht auch Raubfische wie Barsche zum Beispiel? Schon alleine um den Teich sauber zu halten. Und um einen Überschuss an jungen Fischen zu fressen... Könnte ich mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege...

Gruß Matze


----------



## king-futt (4. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

ok, und wie lange muss man nach dem ausbaggern warten, bis man den Teich mit Fischen besetzen kann? Frage nur, weil wir in unbestimmter Zeit ähnliches vorhaben...


----------



## Wanne (6. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Hatte auch gedacht, dass ich noch Hecht oder Zander besetze, mach ich aber erstmal nicht. Warte erstmal ab, wie und ob sich die Karpfen überhaupt stark vermehren. 
Die Temperatur im Sommer sollte recht angenehm sein, so dass es kein Problem darstellen sollte.
Lass den Teich jetzt erstmal stehen, Karpfen bekommt man ja meistens sowieso erst Anfang des Jahres. 

P.S.: Der Teich über diesem hat 125% Sauerstoffsättigung :q:q:q das sollte dieser dann ja auch ca. bekommen. Sollte also für so ziemlich jede Fischart geeignet sein...


----------



## Wanne (6. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Hier noch mehr Bilder!!!


----------



## Wanne (6. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin Wanne
> Dann messe doch mal den Sauerstoffgehalt bei Sonnenaufgang und knapp über dem Boden an der tiefsten Stelle und du wirst verwundert sein...
> Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


 

Moin. Meinst du da ist der geringer?
Nur wie soll ich den an der tiefsten Stelle messen?


----------



## Wanne (6. August 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Das stimmt schon. Werd ich mal testen! Muss nur noch überlegen, wie ich mit meinem Glas so tief komme. Ich nehm das nämlich immer mit und geb das dem Fischzüchter. Dazu dreh ich das Glas unter Wasser zu um keine äusseren Einflüsse zu haben. Hast du noch andere Tips, wie ich das machen kann?


----------



## TorstenM (5. November 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Ich würde beobachten wie sich der Besatz vermehrt.
Evtl.kommt man später nicht drumrum  1-2 Räuber einzusetzen.


----------



## Lorenz (5. November 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Ich bin Laie auf dem Gebiet,habe auch keinen eigenen Teich,aber mich interessiert es trotzdem:

Wieso setzt man Kleinfische ein wenn man keine Räuber einsetzen will? #c
Die wären doch nur eine unnötige Futterkonkurenz zu den Angelfischen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Wanne (5. November 2007)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Denke auch, dass man eine gewisse Artenvielfalt haben muss!
Werde, wenn sie sich zu doll fortpflanzen, auch noch ein paar Raubfische einwerfen.
Aber erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

ICh hätte an deiner stelle mir ne pumpe mitten reingesetzt und forellen und saiblinge reingesetzt vll und 2-3 karpfen und nen paar rotaugen.

Die pumpe hätteste gut reinsetzen könen weil der teich ja lehr war


----------



## Wanne (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Wozu sollte ich Forellen besetzen? Die pflanzen sich nicht von alleine fort wie z.B. ein Karpfen. Hab jetzt Karpfen, Karauschen, Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Moderlieschen und 3 Aale besetzt. Ich werde aber nächstes Jahr glaube ich mal ein paar Zander und Barsche einsetzen, da sich die Fische sehr schnell zund gut vermehren.


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

und wir läufts mit dem angeln??? hasch au kapitale in dem teich??? ich komm mal vorbei ;-D


----------



## Wanne (2. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Natürlich noch nicht. Sind ja alle noch nicht lange drin die Fische.


----------



## C.K. (2. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Mach doch mal ein Bild, zwischen dem Bagger und heute liegen ja schon ein paar Monate.


----------



## Franky (2. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Hei Wanne,
Haste Enten und andere Wasservögel auf dem Tümpel? Wenn ja, kann es durchaus sein, dass Du keine Barsche besetzten brauchst. Das übernehmen die dann für Dich...


----------



## Wanne (3. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Alles vorhanden. Hab auch in dem Teich darüber schon Barsche und Zander. Vielleicht schwimmt da ja auch das ein oder andere Ei rüber. Fotos reich ich noch nach.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

und hättest de auch mal von dem anderem teich nen paar pics? und fänge ? 

ich interessierre mich nämlich immer für fischzucht und so leider hab ich kein eigenen teich aber ich werd mir irgenwie noch einen besorgen xD


----------



## Boendall (3. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*



Wanne schrieb:


> Wozu sollte ich Forellen besetzen? Die pflanzen sich nicht von alleine fort wie z.B. ein Karpfen. Hab jetzt Karpfen, Karauschen, Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Moderlieschen und 3 Aale besetzt. Ich werde aber nächstes Jahr glaube ich mal ein paar Zander und Barsche einsetzen, da sich die Fische sehr schnell zund gut vermehren.


 
Hm also bei uns haben die Bafos ihr Laichgeschäft erledigt, klar kommt nicht soviel auf aber etwas Eigennachwuchs ist immer dabei#6


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

hmm aber soweit ich weiß gibt doch so ein teich gar nicht die Fortpflanzungsmöglichkeiten für die bachforellen her??
steiniger bis kiesiger grund is da doch nötig, damit laichkuhlen geschlagen werden können, im schlamm erstickt der laich!!


----------



## Wanne (5. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*



Aalredl schrieb:


> hmm aber soweit ich weiß gibt doch so ein teich gar nicht die Fortpflanzungsmöglichkeiten für die bachforellen her??
> steiniger bis kiesiger grund is da doch nötig, damit laichkuhlen geschlagen werden können, im schlamm erstickt der laich!!


Denke ich auch. Bei mir ist zwar weißer Sand als Untergrund, glaube aber nicht wirklich, dass sich dort Forellen vermehren würden.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (9. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Und du müsstest zum anfang setzlinge setzen, denn große laichen nur da wo sie geboren sind, deswegen gibts in forellenpuff kein nachkommen. Sandiger boden ist bisschen kritisch aber ne ladung kies in den Teich und die Sache wäre geritzt:q.


----------



## sven123 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Hey,
gibt es denn mal Fotos???
lg


----------



## Boendall (23. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*



Aalredl schrieb:


> hmm aber soweit ich weiß gibt doch so ein teich gar nicht die Fortpflanzungsmöglichkeiten für die bachforellen her??
> steiniger bis kiesiger grund is da doch nötig, damit laichkuhlen geschlagen werden können, im schlamm erstickt der laich!!


 
Naja unsere Teiche dienen als Sickerfläche für die nebenan stehende Papierfabrik("Brunnenwasser" das aufbereitet wird zur Dampferzeugung), die werden regelmässig ausgebaggert.

Der Teich für die grösseren Forellen (im anderen werden im Frühjahr Setzlinge gekauft und alle 2 Jahre wird er abgefischt und neu besetzt, wobei die großen Forellen dann in den anderen wandern) wurde mit Brocken und Schotter angelegt, weil sich aber trotzdem Schlamm absetzt wurden zusätzlich 2-3 "Laichplätze" künstlich angelegt  (einfach etwas Schotter und Kies mit dem Minibagger rein).

Dass nicht der Nachwuchs aufkommt wie in einem Gebiet, dass von Haus aus wie für die Bafo gemacht ist, ist klar. ABER es ist immer wieder schön, wenn man ein paar kleine Flitzer beim Füttern sieht, leider schaffen es halt sehr sehr wenig, da noch das Problem mit den großen Eltern besteht. 

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Es kommt bei uns eigener Nachwuchs auf, ABER das wäre nicht genug um sich selbst zu erhalten, sry wenn es im anderen Post so geklungen hat, als ob wir nichts mehr setzen.|wavey:


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Teich ausgebaggert*

Ok solche Kiesplätze klingen vernünftig! glaub ich dass das klappt!
wird in den großen Alpseen die verschlammt sind auch so gehandhabt um die seeforellen und saiblingsbestände anzukurbeln.... is sicher ne gute alternative! 
viel erfolg jedenfalls, und selbst wenn nur wenige durchkommen... macht es dennoch sinn! #6


----------

